# Primer for metal deck



## hayman (Jun 16, 2011)

Going to be doing some maintance on a metal truck deck frame I own. Basically a bunch of 6" channel iron welded together with expand metal (mesh) welded on top. Probably will be getting it blasted and start fresh. Was last painted 13 years ago with basic $40/gal DTM oil based paint. This time I was thinking of priming it well and using a bit better paint then the hardware store stuff we used before. So I talked to local paint store and .... good grief they had lots of $$ stuff they want to sell me that I'm not sure if I really need. 

Primers - various industrial alkd based primers or 2 part expoxy

Top coats - industrial alkyd speed enamel based stuff or going to the lower end 2 part urethanes which are still like double the money. For something that will get scratches, chips and what not always on it. 

This doen't get used a whole lot and is always stored inside out of the sun. As for the expanded metal on top I found just a roller works well as spraying it uses so much paint! The rest of the frame structure I want to spray as that works the best.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I did a trailer like you describe a few years ago with Rustolem rusty metal primer. No top coat, just the primer. It sits outside all the time, and the Rustolem has held rust at bay quite well. It's the red oxide color, and being flat and dull, it doesn't show scuffs/scratches too bad.

I've always liked that stuff. Done lots of metal roofs with it as a primer ( sometimes just by itself) 
And have never seen it fail. 

Lately I've been using SW Khem Kromic. It seems a little meaner than the Rustolem, but its almost twice as expensive.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

*Easy System*

PPG Amercoat 185H iron oxide primer 1 part, PPG PSX 1001 Polysiloxane 1 part finish.

Easy application & maintenance


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Look for Novus if you have a California dealer in the area. The test jobs that were done at the tail end of last years launch had really good feedback. I wasn't the test store so I couldn't say more than that. http://www.californiapaints.com/Find-a-Product/Specialty-Products/California-Paints.aspx


----------

